# Multiple Havanese in Northern CA Shelter!



## TAPAJ

There are multiple purebred Havanese awaiting adoption at Sutter County Animal Control's Shelter in Yuba City. Someone surrendered twelve (yes, TWELVE!) purebred Havanese ranging in age from (per the shelter's rep's guess) about 6 mos to about 4 years of age. Only three of these dogs are being featured online right now because most of the others are staying with a Papillon breeder who lives near the shelter.

Havanese Rescue does not have enough foster homes in the Northern California area to bring this many dogs into the foster program right away. However, the shelter has said that they will not euthanize these dogs before HRI can somehow find them homes (most likely via direct adoption from the shelter).

PLEASE help get the word out!!! These dogs need homes. If anyone you know in the Northern California area would like to adopt a Havanese, please have them contact the shelter directly and ask for Kay. Sutter County Animal Control is located at 102 2nd St in Yuba City, and their phone number is (530) 822-7375. Here is the link to the Shelter's website:
http://www.co.sutter.ca.us/doc/government/depts/cs/acs/acs

Links to the profiles of the three dogs featured online follow. Please remember-these are only three of the MANY adoptable Havs that were surrendered to the shelter. 
Here are the profiles on AdoptAPet.com:
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet4093359.html
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet4093360.html
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet4093361.html
And, here are links to the same three dogs on Petfinder:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16879015
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16879016
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16879014

Thank you for helping get the word out!

_________________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## good buddy

Geez, I wish they had all their faces up on-line. It's easier to get a friend interested if they can see those faces! Tracy do you know anything about why these dogs were dropped at the shelter? I had contacted HRI about some other Hav mixes only a short while back and I see one of those is still there too. (Dewey)  I wonder if they came from the same place?

Anyone in the Bay looking to adopt? NOW is the time!


----------



## jacqui

With so many coming to the Specialty I wonder if that might be a place to announce these rescues. Seems like people are coming from all over the country that might take one home with them to try and place. Just a thought.


----------



## TAPAJ

good buddy said:


> Geez, I wish they had all their faces up on-line. It's easier to get a friend interested if they can see those faces! Tracy do you know anything about why these dogs were dropped at the shelter? I had contacted HRI about some other Hav mixes only a short while back and I see one of those is still there too. (Dewey)  I wonder if they came from the same place?
> 
> Anyone in the Bay looking to adopt? NOW is the time!


Christy:

I honestly don't know much more than I already wrote. I discovered the three that are online, called the shelter for info, and then reported the situation to HRI Intake. At that point, I still thought it was only three dogs. Some folks from intake then called the shelter and spoke with a different rep (Kay) who was more forthcoming with info-which was then passed back to me. Several of us are working several different angles. Personally, I am working on getting the word out. As you said: Anyone in the Bay who is looking to adopt - NOW is the time!

_______________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## TAPAJ

jacqui said:


> With so many coming to the Specialty I wonder if that might be a place to announce these rescues. Seems like people are coming from all over the country that might take one home with them to try and place. Just a thought.


Jacqui:

That is a distinct possibility and I believe already under discussion. We are hoping to get at least some of these dogs placed before it comes to that.

_______________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## Beanie

Thanks for posting here, Tracy. I put your announcement on my Facebook page, notified my 2 vets and local pet supply store...I think it's a good idea to inform folks at the Specialty if the pups are still around then.


----------



## pjewel

Find out if I can grab the photos. If so, I'll post it on a massive real estate group I'm with. It get a lot of Google juice.


----------



## sprorchid

Tracy,
who do we contact if we are available to foster? It's Jackie, owned by Ollie.


----------



## Beanie

*Yay! My friend intends to adopt one of these...*

I put Tracy's message on my FB page and a friend said she will call the shelter and is intending to adopt a pup...


----------



## j.j.'s mom

:bump:


----------



## mintchip

:bump:


----------



## TAPAJ

Hello all&#8230;here is the latest information:

Two of the three dogs that were featured online have been adopted (the black & white male got adopted over the weekend and the white male got adopted today).The one remaining is the Grey and Silver Male (http://www.adoptapet.com/pet4093360.html; Dog #4; Shelter ID #082511).

The nine other dogs surrendered are still with the Papillon breeder, and need to be transferred to the shelter before they will be adopted out. The shelter hopes that this will happen later this week, but they could not commit to a day, and they expect that they will come in waves of about three dogs at a time. They will post them online as they arrive.

So, in short, if you (or anyone you know) wants to adopt one of the remaining Havanese:
1) Consider adopting the one still at the shelter who needs a home.
2) PLEASE keep checking the Shelter's website for the arrival of the other dogs. Go to http://www.co.sutter.ca.us/doc/government/depts/cs/acs/adoptableanimals, and then conduct the search via their link to www.petharbor.com.
3) If you call the shelter about any of these Havs, always ask for "Kay" or "Officer Skinner." They are the only people at the shelter who are intimately familiar with the status of these dogs. Other well-meaning staffers have recently given incorrect information to callers.

Thank you everyone for helping to find these dogs homes!

______________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## TAPAJ

pjewel said:


> Find out if I can grab the photos. If so, I'll post it on a massive real estate group I'm with. It get a lot of Google juice.


Geri:

It's not a problem. However, per my earlier post, there's only one of the photographed dogs still available. The shelter is hoping that the others will be photographed and posted later this week.

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## TAPAJ

sprorchid said:


> Tracy,
> who do we contact if we are available to foster? It's Jackie, owned by Ollie.


Jackie:

I will email you.
____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## good buddy

TAPAJ said:


> Hello all&#8230;here is the latest information:
> 
> Two of the three dogs that were featured online have been adopted (the black & white male got adopted over the weekend and the white male got adopted today).


I hope this is a good sign! It's nice to see them being adopted quickly.


----------



## BeverlyA

This is sounding like it's going in a good direction! 
An officer that's interested, an owner that turned them in somewhere where they weren't killed automatically, rescue groups working together, social networking groups working together to help the dogs, etc, it's all terrific! 

Hopefully things will continue to go smoothly and all the Havies will find good new forever homes.

Beverly


----------



## TAPAJ

*We still need help; More info about the Northern CA Shelter Havanese.*

First, a recap:
The original info was that there were 3 dogs onsite at the shelter and 9 more in a temporary home until the shelter had room to take them. Two of the original three got adopted, leaving one (very shy) 4-year-old male still at the shelter.

Now the update: 
Those nine additional dogs PLUS THREE MORE have arrived at the shelter, bringing the NEW TOTAL to 15 dogs&#8230;13 of whom still need homes. The shelter is understandably overwhelmed right now with processing these dogs, so they will not be available for viewing and adoption until tomorrow (Thursday).

Here is a summary of the Havs who are at the shelter and will be available for adoption:
(1) 4-year-old adult male (available now)
(5) 2-year-old adult males
(4) 5-month-old male puppies
(1) 5-month old female puppy
(2) 8-month-old female puppy

Please note: The 12 new arrivals are not listed online yet, but these dogs ARE at the shelter and WILL be available for adoption beginning Thursday. There's no need to call the shelter for updates before then, as the only dog who can be adopted between now and then is the 4-year-old male.

*PLEASE HELP SPREAD THE WORD:*
*ANYONE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING SHOULD VISIT THE SHELTER ON (OR AFTER) THURSDAY. *
The shelter's hours are 10am-4pm on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, but they are CLOSED on Sunday.
The shelter is located at 102 Second Street in Yuba City, and their website is http://www.co.sutter.ca.us/doc/government/depts/cs/acs/acs

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN FOSTERING SHOULD REGISTER WITH HRI.*
The volunteer registration form is located at: http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=registers&Itemid=200075
Once you complete the form, please let me know by sending me a note at: http://www.sfhavanese.com/Contact_Us.html
I will let one of the other HRI volunteers know to look for your application.

_____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## j.j.'s mom

:bump:


----------



## sprorchid

I'm thinking of just driving up tomorrow, and picking up 2 for 'adoption' and then finding homes for them myself, if I don't fall for them first. I can't stand the thought that they are in a shelter. It's so traumatizing (for them).


----------



## Phoebs

Is there any information on where these guys came from, or why they were surrendered? If it's too sensitive to post, will you message me? I wish we could help, or even foster one, but it just isn't practical for the moment.


----------



## TAPAJ

Phoebs said:


> Is there any information on where these guys came from, or why they were surrendered? If it's too sensitive to post, will you message me? I wish we could help, or even foster one, but it just isn't practical for the moment.


Juliette:

I can tell you that these dogs are NOT coming from any of the reputable breeders in the area. In fact, we've been working with many of them to find adoptive families for these dogs. We have some strong suspicions about the source of the dogs, but the shelter will neither confirm nor deny them.

The best way to help is to get the word out. Tweet. Post on FB. Tell your co-workers. Etc. We're hoping to find as many loving adoptive homes as we can for these dogs and find foster homes for the rest.

_____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## Olliesmom

*Please update!*

Friend called today - 9 left - 5 puppies left - she wants one desperately...can't go today - but can tomorrow - if anyone has any other updates please let me know... THANKS!!


----------



## marjrc

Wow, if only I were close by! My mom and stepfather are looking to get a new dog in the fall and I'd be more than happy to 'puppysit' a few months until then! I hope these Havs find great homes soon. Thank you for the updates!


----------



## TAPAJ

Olliesmom said:


> Friend called today - 9 left - 5 puppies left - she wants one desperately...can't go today - but can tomorrow - if anyone has any other updates please let me know... THANKS!!


There were only 8 left when I checked a few minutes ago. Apparently, they had to hand out numbers this morning and make people wait in line! The animal control officer in charge made a point of telling me how amazingly good the homes were where these dogs were going. Really nice people who clearly cared about the dogs. Please, oh please, let this keep up!

Tell your friend to be there as close to 10am tomorrow (i.e. opening time) as she can!

_____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## mintchip

Olliesmom said:


> Friend called today - 9 left - 5 puppies left - she wants one desperately...can't go today - but can tomorrow - if anyone has any other updates please let me know... THANKS!!


Good luck!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## Lolapop

I was just on craigslist and someone lost a Havanese in Yuba City that they just got from the shelter this week. I can't help but wonder if this is a dog from this thread? Sad.


----------



## Olliesmom

omg....how sad....

took off work to go up but my friend can't go at last moment...all ok as she will get a hav in the end...

but here are the facts...there are 3- 2 year olds....and 4 male pups 5-8 months - mostly black a tiny bit of white on 2...they have long semi mated hair..need bath and grooming...

the females all went today...they actually had to give out numbers because the response was so high...

boys are in love with their mommy ..i hope the boys get their forever homes by Saturday!!! of course am am partial to boys as each one of mine are nuggled up to me in bed right now! :amen:


----------



## Beanie

Is the little shy 4 yr old male still there? The one whose picture is on Pet Harbor? I wouldn't mind fostering him...my app is being processed by HRI...but maybe he'll find a forever home by the time my app gets processed. Hope so. I am impressed by all of the responses by so many good people..


----------



## sprorchid

Update:

Just got off the phone with Kay. 3 havs left. 2, 2 yr olds, white, need a bath and grooming, all dogs have fleas (a lot). the shy 4 yr old is still there. but there's a gal in San Luis Obispo that is driving up to adopt him. Now that's commitment.

The story is the pom breeder has a business partner that moved some 30 dogs to the pom house, then just left. there are more havs coming to the shelter. how many Kay isn't sure.

the flakey business also left quite a few schnoodles. schnauzer poodles, also black, 6 months old, 8-10 lbs, need a bath and grooming and full of fleas. all boys. very sweet she said and social, look more poodle, soft coats. she has 4 schnoodles left at the shelter, and more to come.

Kay also said that the pom breeder is overwhelmed with all the dogs, I feel badly for her and wonder if there's a way HRI can help her directly. 
Kay also said she is floored by the adoption response. ppl from all over CA are coming to adopt the dogs.

nice job ppl!


----------



## good buddy

sprorchid said:


> Update:
> 
> Just got off the phone with Kay. 3 havs left. 2, 2 yr olds, all black, need a bath and grooming, all dogs have fleas (a lot). the shy 4 yr old is still there. but there's a gal in San Luis Obispo that is driving up to adopt him. Now that's commitment.
> 
> The story is the pom breeder has a business partner that moved some 30 dogs to the pom house, then just left. there are more havs coming to the shelter. how many Kay isn't sure.
> 
> the flakey business also left quite a few schnoodles. schnauzer poodles, also black, 6 months old, 8-10 lbs, need a bath and grooming and full of fleas. all boys. very sweet she said and social, look more poodle, soft coats. she has 4 schnoodles left at the shelter, and more to come.
> 
> Kay also said that the pom breeder is overwhelmed with all the dogs, I feel badly for her and wonder if there's a way HRI can help her directly.
> Kay also said she is floored by the adoption response. ppl from all over CA are coming to adopt the dogs.
> 
> nice job ppl!


Thanks for the update! I was elated to hear only 3 Hav's left, but more on the way?? Whoa. I hope the adoption response stays high. Black dogs don't seem to attract homes as quickly as other colors so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for them. As someone who has a black Havanese, I can swear they are really wonderful dogs though!


----------



## sprorchid

sorry my bad, the 2, 2 yr olds are white, all white, boys, not black, the hav pups were black, they are all adopted though.


----------



## good buddy

sprorchid said:


> sorry my bad, the 2, 2 yr olds are white, all white, boys, not black, the hav pups were black, they are all adopted though.


Ah good for them then. Fingers crossed they find wonderful homes very very quickly!


----------



## marjrc

I'm curious... is the shelter insisting the Havs get neutered/spayed by those adopting them? I would hope so..... It is very nice to hear about the great response. Way to go!


----------



## good buddy

marjrc said:


> I'm curious... is the shelter insisting the Havs get neutered/spayed by those adopting them? I would hope so..... It is very nice to hear about the great response. Way to go!


The information on the shelter's page mentions adoption fee plus 40.00 deposit which is returned on proof of spay or neuter. So it is up to the purchaser to take care of it and I pray they all do.


----------



## sprorchid

Yes,
basically these doggies, they were powdered for fleas, but they are going straight up for adoption, they are not bathed or groomed, or checked for heartworm.


----------



## good buddy

sprorchid said:


> Yes,
> basically these doggies, they were powdered for fleas, but they are going straight up for adoption, they are not bathed or groomed, or checked for heartworm.


I pray they are all heartworm negative and the owners have the sense to get them checked out at the vets.


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> I'm curious... is the shelter insisting the Havs get neutered/spayed by those adopting them? I would hope so.


Thankfully, Marj, I believe that is the standard for shelters around here - and probably all of California (maybe the U.S., but not sure). If you adopt an animal from a shelter, you must provide proof of spay or neuter within a certain timeline. Our local shelter demands it in a very short timeline or will come confiscate the animal from you. It has been that way since I was a child.


----------



## Beanie

It seems like a few good things have come out of this: people are willing to adopt and put up the money to get these poor pups cleaned up, and also, there has been a spike in the number of people willing to foster for HRI (including me). According to Ursula of HRI, there has been quite an increase in applications, maybe due to this situation...she also told me that 37-40 surrendered animals is not unusual..in her area, there were 300 in one incident! This is what happens in a down economy...bless all those folks that have adopted these pups...


----------



## galaxie

Havtahava said:


> Thankfully, Marj, I believe that is the standard for shelters around here - and probably all of California (maybe the U.S., but not sure). If you adopt an animal from a shelter, you must provide proof of spay or neuter within a certain timeline. Our local shelter demands it in a very short timeline or will come confiscate the animal from you. It has been that way since I was a child.


I think it's supposed to be like that throughout the country, but I don't think most areas enforce it. I know that so many animals pass through the shelters in Miami that the Humane Society doesn't have the manpower to follow-up with all the adopters. Some idiot who lives in my building has a neat looking dog, so I asked him what mix it was and he said he didn't know, I asked if it was a rescue and he said no, but the dog's parents came from the Humane Society. GRRREAT.


----------



## marjrc

Christy, I'm sure that for some people $40 is nothing compared to the idea of having "cute puppies". UGH! Kimberly, it is like that in our non-profit shelters, but there are some that aren't subsidized by government/donations and they don't insist on neutering or spaying. I had a very heated argument with an employee of one of these places a few months ago when I was looking for the owners of a small dog I had found. She practically laughed in my face when I asked why they didn't insist on getting adopted pets neutered and said it was none of their business what people did with these pets. I was flabbergasted and almost jumped the counter to strangle the b**** !! :frusty:


----------



## Beanie

Tracy posted on our Havanese Meetup page that all 15 Havs were adopted...but that there might be more coming from this person that produced the first 15...I think he should be arrested, if he hasn't already, for animal abuse. I'm standing by to foster if need be.


----------



## StarrLhasa

*Update of one of the "Yuba City 37"*

Just wanted to give you an update on my Yuba City adoptee, Buster. The first photo was taken this summer - 2 years later. As they say, "hair grows."

The other photos are of Buster in August 2010, a couple of weeks after bringing him home (with stops at a Yuba City groomer who bathed him to de-flea him and shaved him down and our Vet who examined him and started the de-parasiting that was needed. Fortunately, he was heartworm negative). He was shaven to the skin except his head, ears, and tail were salvageable so were a little longer

The groomer thanked me profusely for driving up from the Bay Area to adopt him and gave me a gift bag of things for the puppy. I was the lucky one, though, because Buster turned out to be a wonderful addition to our home.


----------



## sandypaws

Thanks for the update, Starr. So happy that everything worked out well for you and Buster. What a difference a lot of hair makes! He's a handsome guy.
I wasn't a member of the forum at the time the original thread was posted, even though I have been a Havanese owner since 1996 and just caught up with it.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Just look at him-he's so pretty!! I'm sure Buster has a wonderful life.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow!! I didn't realize you got one of those pups!! What a blessing for both of you!!
My mom lives in Yuba City and if I remember correctly I wasn't a member of the forum yet when all of this happened, but joined SHORTLY after (like days...) and remember thinking, oh shoot, I could have helped!! oh well, everything ended the way it should have!


----------



## davetgabby

Starr :angel:


----------



## Beanie

Wow, Starr...that made me feel great to see Buster!! I almost drove up there to get one of those pups when I saw that notice 2 years ago. They went fast, as I recall! I hope each and every one of them got wonderful homes.


----------



## krandall

StarrLhasa said:


> Just wanted to give you an update on my Yuba City adoptee, Buster. The first photo was taken this summer - 2 years later. As they say, "hair grows."
> 
> The other photos are of Buster in August 2010, a couple of weeks after bringing him home (with stops at a Yuba City groomer who bathed him to de-flea him and shaved him down and our Vet who examined him and started the de-parasiting that was needed. Fortunately, he was heartworm negative). He was shaven to the skin except his head, ears, and tail were salvageable so were a little longer
> 
> The groomer thanked me profusely for driving up from the Bay Area to adopt him and gave me a gift bag of things for the puppy. I was the lucky one, though, because Buster turned out to be a wonderful addition to our home.


I never made the connection that Buster was one of these dogs, Starr! Lucky guy and lucky you! He's adorable!!!


----------



## Suzi

I didn't know about that . How old was Buster ? Maybe I should read the trend. Glad he got such a nice Mommie.


----------



## pjewel

Buster is such a beautiful boy. What a lucky day that was for him, and as it turns out, for you as well. These stories always break my heart.


----------



## Pipersmom

Wow Starr,I didn't realize Buster was one of these puppies either! This really made me smile  Thank you for giving him such a great home and thanks for the update.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Thank you all for your very kind words. I am just so glad we could bring him to our furever home to be a companion for Buffy and an entertaining little clown for us.



Suzi said:


> I didn't know about that . How old was Buster ? Maybe I should read the trend. Glad he got such a nice Mommie.


Suzi,

Buster was 5 months old at the time (Birthdate 02/22/2010).

He was one of two very calm puppies curled up together towards the back of the kennel when all the the puppies and older juveniles were jumping up and barking at the kennel's bars. It was heartbreaking not to be able to take them all home with me, but my DH would have been upset if I brought more than one home.

As it is, all the Havanese were adopted quickly (although the one shy adult took a little longer). I was told that adopters came from as far away as Las Vegas and Washington state.

The one unfortunate thing is that the "breeder" continued in business. The shelter never divulged his name, and it was rumored that he went to another county with his breeding dogs. Very sad situation.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for giving Buster his forever home! He looks fabulous Starr!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Thanks, Linda! He is a real sweetheart, and Buffy loves him, too.


----------



## Suzi

He has a look about him that reminds me of Zoey He is a lucky Havanese to have found you! Did he adapt to your family fast? That's a bummer the guy still has his puppy mill.


----------



## StarrLhasa

We are so lucky to have brought him home to join our family. He adapted pretty quickly to our family life and to Buffy. In fact, Buffy was like a mother to him for several months. It was so sweet to watch them together.

The hardest thing was house training him, like many Havanese, but he was already 5 months old and did not have a clue how dogs live in a house and go outside to do their business. he was just used to peeing and pooping whenever and wherever he felt like it - as all the other dogs did where he came from.

On top of that, his gut was a mess because of all the parasites and the necessary meds needed to rid him of them. Once I asked the Vet about canine probiotics, he began to get "normal" after about a week on the probiotics. Before that, it was butt-bath city around here. Yuck!


----------

